# Doseage Guide for Baytril & Ivomec?



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

I am working on putting together my health binder for my mousery with all the dosage amounts & other health related info so I had a couple questions. Please feel free to direct me to another thread or website if this information is already given there. I have access to almost all antibiotics & insecticides that I could possibly need due to the fact that we already keep everything on hand for all the other animals we have.

What is the proper dosage for baytril for a mouse? Is 7 days the average treatment period for mice like it is for other animals?

How is Ivomec safely used on mice? Is it applied topically or injected SQ? What is this dosage? I'm used to dosing 1100lbs cows so a mouse is a tad bit different lol

What else would be best to have on hand? I already have a huge variety of wound treatment supplies, blood stoppers, bene-bac, etc.

Do ya'll weigh your mice on a regular basis? My birds & turtles are all weighed once a week because that's one of the easiest ways to catch something going wrong often before they even start showing symptoms.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

A health binder is a fantastic idea. Absolutely brilliant, and no doubt indispensable for someone starting out!

As for Ivomec (ivermectin), it's used topically. Most common usage is topically to control mites/lice. Basically, you're taking the 5% ivermectin pour-on Ivomec for cattle and turning it into a 1% ivermectin drop or spray for mice. In order to turn a 5% solution into a 1% solution, you mix 1pt ivermectin with 4pts water. Because Ivomec doesn't suspend well in water, you'll have to shake it really well before you use it. Some folks use eyedroppers to drop 1-3 drops of the mixture onto the mouse's back/shoulder area, while others use small spray bottles to spray each mouse. Either seems to be effective. Spraying of nursing pups does not appear to be necessary. The mice are given drops or sprayed once a week for three weeks, or until mites do not recur. It can be used as a preventative either monthly, or before the mice are likely to be exposed (at a show, a swap-meet, or before going to new homes).

There is also ivermectin for ingestion, used to de-worm mice, particularly as a defense against pinworms. Pinworms are quite rare, apparently, in mousery stock, but quite common in lab stock and seen occasionally in pet store stock. In that case, Eqvalan for horses is a great paste that's diluted and used in the water bottles. Eqvalan specifically is a more water-soluble brand of ivermectin paste, and the use of it is described on the AFRMA page here: http://www.afrma.org/med_ivermectin.htm

I keep both on hand, because I have to go to the local PetCo for feeder goldfish, and pinworm eggs aerosolize, meaning it's possible for me to bring them home on me. In addition to what you've mentioned, I keep NuStock on hand. It's made of sulfur, mineral oil, and pine oil, and while I normally don't use pine products around small animals, the NuStock has been invaluable for speeding the healing of open wounds on the mice. Tail injuries, bite wounds, whatever, it heals in half the time, and residue from it won't hurt herps (I do also produce feeder mice), unlike most antibiotics. Antibiotics are still the only way to go for respiratory illness, however.

I don't weigh my mice, and find that their condition is immediately different when something has gone wrong.


----------



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info! I use the binders all the time. I have them divided up into species and have lists of dosages, diets, illness signs etc. For those who are working with the animals and may not be familiar with them can find the info they need. I also store weight charts, vet records, breeding charts, etc in there. It's one of my OCD ranch management deals lol. They are great too when I have to go to the vet, I can just bring the binder and have records of vaccinations, illness/injury & treatment, etc so when we need to look back to try and find something, it's simple to.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

I have a link to the dosing recommendations for Baytril in companion animals http://www.animalhealth.bayerhealthcare ... n/kap8.pdf.


----------



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

AnnB said:


> I have a link to the dosing recommendations for Baytril in companion animals http://www.animalhealth.bayerhealthcare ... n/kap8.pdf.


Somehow I missed this response. Thank you for the link!


----------

